# Rudee Inlet Parking



## JDF (Jul 18, 2005)

Are the parking meters in effect now or is it still free parking? 

Thanks!


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

not until Memorial Day.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

All meters in Va Beach are working as of 05/01.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Meters are open 'till midnight around the inlet, you can park for free in the public lot to your right just before the loop... free parking is Wed. only... $5 for residents any other day.


----------



## JDF (Jul 18, 2005)

now I'm really confused.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Put money in the meter or get a ticket.


----------



## JDF (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Meters are free from 5am-10am I believe...


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*signs*

there use to be signs telling when you could park and not i am not sure they are still there


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

if you come to the oceanfront bring your wallet.


Nothins free,, sept the sights 

summers here.... 

MATT


----------

